# Computer speakers, wall shelf, TH sub



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

This is a constant evolution of shuffling building stuff here and there. These "book shelf" speakers, and tapped horn sub use recycled components of my previous Polk Rt1000 tower speakers. Very mid grade stuff. I am using the drivers from my other computer speakers to make a pair of 3 way surrounds. This is a basic quick and dirty with 3/4" plywood cabs and bed liner spray. The tapped horn is 66% the size of the "spud" TH design. I used the 6" mid-woofer, so called subwoofers, but they are really just lame 6" drivers. I built the enclosure to replace with TB 1139s. Surprisingly however, musically, they rip pretty well. I have a dayton apa 150 powering them, and until the 28hz bottom end, its pretty impressive. For drivers with virtually no motor, or excursion its very impressive. Totally sold on horn loaded designs. The wall shelf is 304 stainless steel, birch ply, mahogany stain, and 4 coats of lacquer.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good Brandon!


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice work...


----------

